# AMD 1800+ miese Grafik?



## samanco (13. Mai 2002)

Hi 

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen PC zusammenstellen lassen und habe nun erhebliche Probleme mit der Grafikdarstellung. Das Bild ist derart verschwommen, dass einem schon nach kurzer Zeit die Augen schmerzen. Mein Händler ist ratlos - er hat den AMD Prozesser mit der Nvidia und der besten Grafikkarte von ATI getestet - Ergebnis immer das Gleiche. Die Farben sind blass und bei Schriftdarstellung gibt es keine scharfen Ränder. Es wurden alle Einstellungen ausprobiert - ohne Erfolg!. Der Prozessor ist ein AMD 1800+. Ein Freund von mir hat einen AMD 800 (etwa) und hat keine solchen Performance-Probleme (verwendet den gleichen Bildschirm wie ich). 

Ich frage mich, da müsste es doch mehr User geben, die ähnliche Probleme haben - und es nur nicht merken, weil Ihnen der direkte Vergleich fehlt (ich habe meinen alten Rechner dirket neben dem neuen laufen) 

Es ist übrigens egal ob Windows 98 oder XP.


----------



## Avariel (13. Mai 2002)

Hi

Ich hab auch nen Athlon 1800 +.
Bei mir ist die Grafik eigentlich in Ordnung, aber sämtliche harten Kanten von irgendwelchen Objekten auf dem Bildschirm werden einmal "gespiegelt", d.h. die Kantenlinie wird ca. 1 cm über der echten Linie ein zweitesmal dargestellt. Der Effekt tritt mal stärker und mal schwächer auf, aber ich hab eigentlich bisher eher den Bildschirm dafür verantwortlich gemacht. Ein Freund von mir hat allerdings GENAU den selben PC wie ich, und bei ihm tritt das nicht auf...


----------



## TKOlit (13. Mai 2002)

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der Prozessor die Ursache für die schlechte Bildqualität ist, ich denke eher, dass das mainboard nicht richtig mit den Grafikkarten zusammenarbeitet. Schau also mal ob du im inet irgentwo paar aktuelle treiber für den agp-bus des mainboards herbekommst.

Ciao Tilo


----------



## Avariel (13. Mai 2002)

@TKOlit: Hmm.. Wen von uns beiden meinst du jetzt? Samanco oder mich? Oder uns beide?


----------



## TKOlit (13. Mai 2002)

euch beide, weil wenn der athlon xp die grafik negativ beeinflussen würde, würden rund die hälfte der neu verkauften pc's mit grafikproblemen zu kämpfen haben. deswegen denke ich, dass eure Grakas nicht richtig mit eurem Mainboard zusammenarbeiten und somit die signalqualität negativ beeinflusst wird.

Ciao Tilo


----------



## samanco (13. Mai 2002)

hi

erstmal danke für die prompten Feedbacks - merke, dass ich hier absolut richtig bin. An Tilo: Das mit AGP-Treibern werde ich ausprobieren, aber der Händler meint, dass die neuesten Treiber bereits installiert seien. Übrigens ist es auch egal welches Mainboard verwendet wird - zur Zeit ist das bei mir ein neues Shuttle AK35gtr - also kein schlechtes Teil oder?

Also nochmals Danke - und wenn Ihr was erfährt, was weiterhilft... 

ansonsten bin ich echt am überlegen, ob ich nicht doch auf Intel umsteige...


----------



## Moartel (15. Mai 2002)

Da die Grafik von der Grafikkarte berechnet wird ist es unsinnig dass die CPU an der Schuld ist. Es ist möglich dass dein Monitor einen Fehler hat.
Oder dass es an den Treibern liegt. An der CPU liegt es aber sicher nicht!


----------



## Carndret (15. Mai 2002)

Bei solchen Problemen frage ich mich, wieso dein Händler nicht selbst drauf gekommen ist, dass es eher mit der Grafikkarte zu tun hat.
Ich kann hier nur mal vorschlagen diesen Artikel durchzulesen oder mindestens diesen Teil davon anzuschauen. Besonders Avariel dürfte das interessieren. Die Grafikarte ist meist eher schuld als der Monitor (geschweige denn der Prozessor oder sonst irgendetwas).
Auch wenn dein Händler zwei Grafikkarten ausprobiert hat es kann sein, dass er zufällig zwei mit schlechtem Signal erwischt hat. Schau mal in der Liste nach ob die Grafikkarten gut waren oder nicht. Falls sie weiter oben in der Tabelle sind, liegt's womöglich am Monitor.


----------



## samanco (15. Mai 2002)

Hey Leute, 

lest doch bitte genau durch  - die Grafikkarten können es auch nicht sein!!! Der Monitor is völlig O.K. den Betreib ich ja schließlich mit meinem alten Rechner paralell. Und da ist die Grafik mit der alten kleinen ATI-Karte ja brillant!

Also zwei defekte und schlechte Grafikkarten - das gibt es nicht - zumal der Effekt ja genau der gleiche ist, obwohl die eine Nvidia und die andere Karte von ATI war.


----------



## Avariel (16. Mai 2002)

Hm..also ne Monitorumschaltbox benutz ich daheim nicht, aber ich hab auch schon vermutet, dass es am Kabel liegt. Ich hab zwei Kabel daheim und wenn ich das alte Kabel einstöpsel verstärkt sich der Effekt nochmal. Deswegen hab ich mir ja auch ein neues gekauft. Dadurch wurde es zwar besser, aber weg ist es immernoch nicht. Ich kann´s jetzt halt besser ignorieren 

Bevor ich´s vergesse nochmal danke an samanco, dass ich seinen Thread mit missbrauchen darf und natürlich an alle die versuchen uns zu helfen :% 

Avariel


----------



## samanco (16. Mai 2002)

Hallo Avariel,

Du hast Recht - man muss auch an so simple Sachen wie Kabel denken, aber das ist es auch nicht. Ich hab´s gleich ausprobiert. Danke an alle - Ihr gebt euch echt Mühe. Aber ich sag´s Euch: der Händler hat alles praktisch schon mal ausgetauscht - es ist wie verhext. Taugen die neuen Grafikkarten nix mehr? Sorry aber langsam glaub ich das...


----------



## Helmut Klein (16. Mai 2002)

hmm falsche BIOS Einstellungen könnten auch eventuell der Grund sein 

:|

also Award-Bios zum Beispiel die AGP-Aperture Size sollte als Wert den RAM der Graka mal 2 haben (beim starten ENTF dann Bios Features Setup - bin mir aber nich mehr sicher obs genau da zu finden war  )


bei Karten mit NVidia Chipsatz solltet ihr den Detonator verwenden (neu erschienen vor kurzem in der Version 28.23) den gibt's => hier

Socke


----------



## CiTor (17. Mai 2002)

*yoyo*

hi guys,
also ich hab ma durch den ganzen Thread gelesen... Eins kann ich zu 100% sagen, wie das auch schon einige andere Leute vermutet haben glaube ich nicht an die schuld der CPU (hast yo AMD und ned INTEL  ). Ich glaube eher an irgendwelche Lueftungsprobleme oder wie auch schon erwaehnt an falsche BIOS einstellungen. Hast du eine moeglichkeit die Temperaturen im PC (MoBo,GraKa und Gehause) zu messen. Poste die dann ma schoen und ich werde mir die Werte ma ansehen 

yo, CiTor


----------



## Helmut Klein (17. Mai 2002)

> Ich glaube eher an irgendwelche Lueftungsprobleme



ja, aber er hat das mal mit ner ATI und mal mit ner NVidia Karte getestet, und da kann es doch nich sein dass beide schlecht gelüftet waren  

Es kann sein dass in dem Rechner keine richtige Luftzirkulation ist (hinterer Teil des Rechners zu nah an der Wand...) und die warme Luft von drinnen nicht raus kann, was ich aber nicht glaube. 

also ich tippe auf's Board/BIOS an was anderes kann es eigentlich nicht liegen


----------



## Moartel (17. Mai 2002)

Die Luftzirkulation im PC ist auch wichtig, denn was hilft dir der beste Kühler auf der Graka wenn er nur heiße Luft hat die er am Chip vorbeipusten kann? 
Ich würde den Rechner mal ne halbe Stunde auf Last laufen lassen, also 3D-Shooter o.ä. und dann aufschrauben. Vielleicht specst du mal jemandem bei Q3 oder CS und machst währeddessen den Rechner auf und checkst die Temperaturen. Wenn du dir die Finger verbrennst hast du dann in zweierlei Hinsicht ein Problem


----------



## CiTor (17. Mai 2002)

*kuehlung*

Yo hast recht, die Kuehlung der Graka ist vermutlich ned schuld (da waren jedoch noch andere Punkte in der Klammer erwaehnt)...Mach genau was Moratel gesagt hat, starte ein game ich glaube am besten Q3 oder UT mit hoechster detail und best moeglicher Aufloesung (UT braucht vorallem Prozessor ned viel Graka-power). Dann spiel ma fuer 60 min und messe die Tempis im Gehause....dein MoBo hat sicher Thermometer eingebaut, dann kannst dus mit win 2k oder win XP auslesen.... oder downloade irgendwelche freeware mit welcher du alle werte (speeds, tempis, etc.) ablesen kannst.....

Wie gesagt poste die Werte und es wird dir sicher irgendwer sagen koennen ob die Werte noral sind (ich koennte dir sicher auch helfen)

Yo, CiTor


----------



## Helmut Klein (17. Mai 2002)

wozu spiele... ein guter Benchmark tut's doch auch


----------



## Moartel (18. Mai 2002)

Spiele haben den Vorteil dass man ihre Laufzeit besser bestimmen kann und sie immer CPU und Graka voll ausnutzen. Wenn ich einen Benchmark habe läuft der nur eine bestimmt Zeit in der ich fertig sein muss. Außerdem gibt es Benchmarks die selektiv auf CPU oder Graka gehen, die helfen mir bei so einer Messung wenig.


----------



## samanco (22. Mai 2002)

Leute, Ihr habt zwar tolle Ideen, aber leider nix begriffen - habt Ihr schon mal die Mühe gemacht und euch bei den Händlern umgesehen?

Alle neuen PCs mit den "super" Grafikkarten haben eine schlecht 2 D Darstellung. Das merkt man besonders bei der Schrift. Ist halt so, man alles für die Games gemacht - aber wer schreiben will der hat im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes das Nachsehen dabei. Die Grafikkartenhersteller scheren sich einen Dreck um eine saubere Schriftdarstellung - fällt komischerweise niemandem auf, weil man meint das Neue ist immer das bessere, oder was weiß ich...

Vergleicht mal alte Grafikkarten mit neuen - ganz einfach - die alte ist um Längen besser, was Brillante 2D-Darstellung angeht. Ich kann da nur sagen: geht hin und vergleicht mal, wenn ihr das könnt. Euch werden die Augen aufgehen!!!

Zugleich rufe ich all jene auf, denen die Augen aufgegangen sind mit mir gemeinsam für die vernachlässigte 2D zu kämpfen. Klingt zwar irgendwie bescheuert, aber glaubt mir - ich könnte lachen, wenn ich mich nicht so ärgern würde...

Danke Euch allen, nicht böse sein, Ihr habt euch echt Mühe gegeben.
Und nix gegen Gamer, ich will da nicht missverstanden werden - zieh mir schließlich selber hin und wieder mal ein schönes Spielchen rein.
Euer Samanco


----------



## Moartel (22. Mai 2002)

Es stimmt schon dass die einen zu hohen Wert auf 3D legen, aber derartige Probleme wie oben beschrieben kann man nicht entschuldigen. Das liegt nicht an schlechter 2D-Grafik sondern an anderweitigen Problemen.


----------



## samanco (23. Mai 2002)

Ja Moartel, wenn man nur wüsste welche anderen Probleme dahinterstecken - jedenfalls danke, dass du meine Ansicht teilst.


----------

